# His Needs Her Needs OR The Five Love Languages, which book is better?



## seriously3 (Jan 16, 2014)

I've already got the Five love languages to start reading, but have heard about this other one too, is one better than the other?


----------



## yeah_right (Oct 23, 2013)

They are different but both are very helpful. HNHN covers more of the "big picture" differences between men and women. You will read it and say "Duh" but I can't say enough how wonderful it is. Five Love Languages drills down to your individual differences.

Read both!


----------



## Rayloveshiswife (Sep 25, 2013)

I have read them both and cannot really recomend one over the other. I would read them both. 

The dive love languages is probably more fine tuning your marriage while His Needs Her Needs is more serious help and could easily head off a possible affair.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MSP (Feb 9, 2012)

_His Needs, Her Needs_ is by far the better book. Skim the chapter titles for _The Five Love Languages_ and do the quiz together, then read HNHN.


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

I haven't read HNHN (skimmed through part, just didn't speak much to me, may try again another time), but 5 LL was great. Jmo.


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

Both books complement each other. I don't think one is better than the other. The Five Love Languages is a shorter book. HNHN is more detailed. I would read both. You can start with The Five love Languages first then dive into HNHN.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

If one needs a book to figure out their or their partners love language...

Start with HNHN..


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

I mentioned both of these books (with test links For the 5 Love Languages & the book links on amazon) in my opening post here *>>* 

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/genera...-languages-how-does-affect-your-marraige.html

They DO compliment each other.... Personally I think "His Needs / Her Needs" is the Best...just because it is gives a couple MORE to think about..(the 10 Emotional needs listed below)... trying to get across that Men & women can be different here in our order of importance...... and we need *to care *how the other feels...not allowing ourselves to get complacent.....

Each chapter gives a story of how easy this happens in marriage... when we allow these things to slide.. how a couple can ....well....basically.... fall into an affair.



> 10 Emotional needs:
> 
> 
> 1. *Admiration*
> ...


----------

